# Dak attack!



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Dak is learning all the things!
I love the way he pushes and fights while on the grip!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BhE0pxng63Y/?taken-by=domenik.and.mile


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

That's awesome, what an adorable puppy!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

@tim_s_adams thanks! hes a lot of fun to train! Cant wait to see how he matures!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

The fight he has in him says a lot about where he'll be later! Great genetics, and it looks to me like great training...dude, you're bringing up a great dog there! Congratulations! He's going to be awesome!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice! He looks great


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

tim_s_adams said:


> The fight he has in him says a lot about where he'll be later! Great genetics, and it looks to me like great training...dude, you're bringing up a great dog there! Congratulations! He's going to be awesome!


Thanks! Yes we are trying to encourage what he shows naturally. I hope he matures into his genetics lol based o rhe father at least he's got some big shoes to fill!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow! He looks great! 4 months old..man. Beautiful pup


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Where did Dak get his name? Is he named after the police K9 Dak?










" Dak, a service dog attending the seminar with his handler officer Chris Krebs of Coos Bay Police Department, was eager to make his way into the training scenarios. Before Dak was a police dog, he served in the military with the Army Rangers. Just last weekend, Dak assisted in tracking down a homicide suspect in Lakeside."

Police dogs and handlers gather for training seminar in Coos Bay | Local News | theworldlink.com


----------

